# Fifteen people charged in Flint water scandal



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2019)

Well this one has been a long time coming.  Personally I don't think they went high enough up the political ladder here, but at least people from Flint will finally get some sort of justice:

https://www.abc-7.com/story/39815803/15-people-have-been-charged-in-the-flint-water-scandal


----------

